# Spark Plugs



## Audi180 (May 21, 2006)

Do you guys have a clue on what spark plugs to use with my setup?

I have an S50B32, supercharged, 8.5:1 copression ratio, about 0.6bar boost...

the previous owner was using the ngk dcr8eix, and left me a new pack of them, 

should i gap them? or will the original gap do?

thanks 
Tom


----------



## impreza749 (Jun 14, 2007)

you probably want one range colder than the stock plugs


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Single prong plugs should always be gapped to be sure the gap is correct. Never assume.


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

Audi180 said:


> Do you guys have a clue on what spark plugs to use with my setup?
> 
> I have an S50B32, supercharged, 8.5:1 copression ratio, about 0.6bar boost...
> 
> ...


I go with plugs from a hyabusa motorcycle. I would recomend NGK bp7es for regular gas and for Ethanol NGK BP8EVX

Mags Of Sweden


----------

